# &%#[email protected] Stihl BP 340 Blower let me down today



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I may have 10 or 12 hours use on it so far, and yesterday it seemed like it was not putting out as much asir volume as it used to. Today it started to produce even less volume and speed of air, and had a hard time just blowing osme pine cones and light stuff on the ground, where before I could get a big ball of pinestraw rolling without even using full throttle. It acts like the motor is lugged down like its getting too much fuel but its not smoking, but it sure does not want to rev up or produce power. I thought perhaps a load of bad gas but my chainsaws are working fine with the same batch of gas. I did try a fresh batch (Chevron Premium) and Stihl 50:1 oil and no difference. I emp[tied the fuel tank ran it completely dry, refilled it after checking filter etc all seems fine, but it still refuses to work right. Cranks up easy though. I can;'t really tear it apart as its under warranty, so I carried it in to the dealer. He told me no telling when I can get it back to you as they are swamped with generator and chainsaw repairs and it more than likely will be next week some time......duh! Oh well I can live a lot easier with a property that just needs some blowing done around it , better than folks can live without power or with trees on their house and cars, so its not a big deal. I am surprised though that this Stihl gave up so quick and with not a lot of use. You could not hold your hand over the discharge chute before, now its not a problem. Be interesting to see what they find wrong with it. I have a feeling its in the fuel system somewhere.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Chipmaker,

Does is have a spark arrestor? Make sure it is not plugged up, although it would be awfully early for that to happen.


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

*STIHL*

Sorry to hear about the poor timing of you blower going down. I have a BG85, hand held blower that is rock solid after 1 year of heavy use. Possible you got a bit of a lemon, I am sure they will straighten it out for you. As you said, you could be worse off and blower use isnt life or death. I guess its back to the tried and true, the ol push broom. 
Glad to see you have the right outlook on things and sounds like you are gettin by pretty good compared to some folks. Keep it all in perspective, and keep yer chin up.

Let us know what you dealer finds out with the blower, sounds interesting...

-Drew


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I just bought the BG 85 and it seems to load up or surge once in a while. I am going to wait a little and run some more new gas through it and see if it is just because it is new. If it keeps it up then off to the shop it goes!!:truth: 

eace:


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

*Idle...*

Stewart-
Are you letting it idle a whole bunch? "Usually" 2-strokes will load up a little if left it idle for longer periods of time. Of all my Stihl equipment, that is an MS360 PRO, MS460PRO, FS110, and BG85, that little blower pops on the second pull EVERY time and after about 10 seconds to settle in she rips even my 2 saws always pop off choke on 1st to second pull, on the next pull, be ready for to blip that throttle as they come to life!
Now my FS110 line trimmer, its got the 4-mix engine is a little different story. 
I have found that piece of equipment to be a little more pesky to start. It generally takes several pulls to get it goin, but again once its warm, it really has amazing power and is super smooth to work with. 

drew


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chip, did you check to see if the choke linkage was operating correctly and not sticking in the choke position?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

No I pretty much run it wide open once I let it warm up after starting. It has that little thumb lever that runs it full throttle. I guess you might call it a cruise control!!outta here


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

If its new and/or has low hours give the motor a chance to settle in. If it keeps acttinf up take it in before the warnt is out on it. And yes I agree that the little throttle lock is pretty slick. If you are havin probs at full throttle, it may be a carb adjustment that needs to be tweaked. 

-Drew


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a poulan blower that done that but it was out of warranty. What i did was to take off the plastic adjusters that only let you adjust very little and did some adjusting and it runs great again. There is a adjusting screw under those things and you can adjust them when they get to running badly. But since yours is under warranty let them fix it.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

BG-85 here for the last three years. Starts on the second pull. One thing I have noticed is it always runs more powerful if we have fresh gas in it. If we use the two-cycle mix that has been sitting through the summer it has noticeably less power. It still starts and runs OK, just a little less blow. 

Chipmaker, I think your right about the fuel system. If you ever opened one of those carbs, the ports you see sure are small. Would only take a speck of dirt to plug one. 

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it seems they actually got on my blower late today, a they called just before 5pm and told me that I shoud be able to pick it up tomorrow anytime after 9am......A welch plug in one of the channels of the carb came out. I told them I did not expect it until next week, and they said they just ift in what they can fit in and take the items that are in demand like saws and gens as they come in and jump on them so they can turn them as quick as possible. I hate to think where I would have been if it would have been a big box store item.........

Anyway I got to hand it to that dealer. And I would not have been disturbed one bit if I did not get it until next week either.


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like it was getting too much gas to me. Kinda like if the choke wasn't working right.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

It ran great tonight, except when it ran out of gas!!!:truth:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Glad ya got it fixed, Chip. A week without a piece of equipment can suck, but it seems they came through. My Homelite blower bit the dust after barely 1 year, and I would have had to go through a bunch of BS and red tape to get it fixed...at a repair facility about 30-35 minutes away. I love my BG65, and I have piece of mind with it. The dealer is about 3 miles away, and they truly back their product. 

Anyway, glad your getting it back and it is resolved!

Greg


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

There you go, you thought it might be the fuel. It might have been a tough one to find if your not familiar with the inside looks of the carb. Glad to hear your up and running again!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad you were able to get the blower fixed right away. That should have the bugs out of it now and it should be fine for many years.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Got the blower back this morning and its back to its old powerfull self once again. The tech at the dealer said he probably has only seen 2 or three welch plugs actually come loose or or fallout like this one did and its a rare thing to happen.............A welch plug is like a dome shaped disc (sort of like a freeze plug) that is inserted in various openings inside a carb, to block passages after they drill and cross drill openings in the carb. YOu insert it into the hole against a seat or redge and tap the center with a drift punch to cause it to expand out and seal against the carb body. Evidently the welch plug installer must have been tired on this one, as it barely was dimpled in. Any way its back up and running like a champ......tomorrow I am gonna see if I can blow some pinestraw and probably shingles off the roof, and compare its power to Ivan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you at least get a Stihl baseball cap out of this deal Chip?   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------

